# HALO GUITARS



## W4D (Jun 15, 2005)

Hello everyone.

Now I guess people have been talking since I have not been on hear much.

I was asked to come on here and update everyone.

Ok first off the 9 string guitar

I am working a deal with floyd rose to make me a custom trem for this beast. If they are not able to do it I will be going with Kahler since Gary got it back.

It is still being made and I plan on introducing it in january as a limited edition series I will be making a very limited amount of them. I will keep you posted and will let you all know when it is done.

Next: Why I have not been on here.

Well just letting you all know what all I do. 

I have been swamped with the following

a) working on 5 new guitars and 2 new basses for JAN NAMM Show
1. B.O.D. Series guitar and bass with Tracii Guns
2. Nemisis guitar and bass
3. Violon
4. Vampyro
5. Nine 
b) I have been workingon a new album for my band down factor. I have deadlines we must meet do to contracts with labels and distro.
1. Releases October 1st 2005
c) I am also Founder of the newly established MMA Metal Music Academy
1. Award shows
2. Schools / Classes on music and the industry
3. Trying to start advocacy for the music genre
d) I have also started a production company and have been putting on showcases across the united states
e) working with my recording studio 
1. been recording teh new Nuralisis Album there
f) Writing new material for my other bands
Flesh Vault, Devine Sermon, Whiskey Bent, Black Tongue
g) Moving Halo US shops to a larger facility in Houston texas
h) Moving halo guitars standard manufactoring facilities in northern california
I) signing deals with EMG, Duncan, Dimarzio, Ghoto, Sperzal, Floyd Rose, Kahler for new series of guitars
j) I am manufactoring the new Alluvium Guitars for Dean Markley so that is a huge deal they are being introduced at summer namm

That is just a few of the things I have been up to.

If you ever have any questions email me at [email protected] ok guys I will be in here once a month atleast from now on to answer any questions take care .

~William W. Ford


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 15, 2005)

9 string with a Floyd?!


----------



## No Soul (Jun 16, 2005)

W4D said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> 
> b) I have been workingon a new album for my band down factor.




Dude, my band practices in the same studio you guys are in!


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jun 16, 2005)

All that's good to hear Waylon! Don't wear yourself too thin with all of that going on! Damn! I thought I was a busy man. Can't wait to check out some of those new guitars! Any of them 7's?


----------



## eleven59 (Jun 16, 2005)

Got any pictures of any of these new guitars? Even rough sketches? lol


----------



## W4D (Jun 17, 2005)

telecaster90 said:


> 9 string with a Floyd?!



Yeah I am working with Floyd Rose and Kahler to design a trem for the 9 string


----------



## W4D (Jun 17, 2005)

No Soul said:


> Dude, my band practices in the same studio you guys are in!



What room


----------



## W4D (Jun 17, 2005)

Omichron said:


> All that's good to hear Waylon! Don't wear yourself too thin with all of that going on! Damn! I thought I was a busy man. Can't wait to check out some of those new guitars! Any of them 7's?



Any thing is possible


----------



## W4D (Jun 17, 2005)

eleven59 said:


> Got any pictures of any of these new guitars? Even rough sketches? lol




I will post some on this thread keep checking this thread

here is a Live shot of the Only Violon made so far


----------



## Shawn (Jun 17, 2005)

I like the abalone binding. That's cool.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 17, 2005)

A bit extravagent for my personal tastes, but a very impressive and nice-looking guitar nonetheless.


----------



## Vegetta (Jun 17, 2005)

HeY Waylon...DAMN I Thought I was busy
Remember to breathe every once in a while

and that Violin Guitar looks awesome! (+1 for the abalone)


----------



## W4D (Jun 17, 2005)

thanks yeah it plays fucking sweet.


----------



## jtm45 (Jun 19, 2005)

I just checked your site out 'W4D'

I'm very impressed! 
Cool guitars and chicks dressed in rubber . Very,very cool indeed.


----------



## W4D (Jun 19, 2005)

jtm45 said:


> I just checked your site out 'W4D'
> 
> I'm very impressed!
> Cool guitars and chicks dressed in rubber . Very,very cool indeed.



Thanks.

Who doesn't like women in rubber and latex that is what I say. LOL.

Glad you dug the site.


----------



## No Soul (Jun 19, 2005)

W4D said:


> What room



29


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm interested in the Vampyro just because of the name. Any prototypes or sketches of it?


----------



## Goliath (Jun 21, 2005)

Any plans for a piezo bridge 8? (if thats even possible)


----------



## W4D (Jun 23, 2005)

Omichron said:


> I'm interested in the Vampyro just because of the name. Any prototypes or sketches of it?




I will have the proto done this friday I will take some pics on monday and post I will also post pics of the Nemisis

I have protos done of both of them in six string versions


----------



## W4D (Jun 23, 2005)

Goliath said:


> Any plans for a piezo bridge 8? (if thats even possible)



Right now I am talkin with DM about working on a piezo bridge system but that is it so far just talk at the moment I will keep you posted


----------



## W4D (Jul 8, 2005)

Some new Ideas that are coming from combining two custom shops in California (Los Angeles, CA & Santa Cruz, CA) tell me what you think. (we were thinking of creating a standard line like these out of the custom shop) 

Tell me your thoughts.

These are some samples of Grey's previous works.






<br>


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 8, 2005)

I feel like I've seen those before...


----------



## W4D (Jul 9, 2005)

eleven59 said:


> I feel like I've seen those before...



Yeah you might have seen these. As I stated these are the kinda stuff we will be doing I was asking your opinions. 

The guys name is GREY. If you are on myspace you might have seen his work. 

I am working with him to possibly do these designs and some new original ones for the models as I stated.

I did not say these were ours these are samples of what is to come from HALO GUITARS in the future.

So lets make sure we all get that understood that these are samples of his previous work and this is the kind of stuff that will be coming from halo guitars.

From a new partnership and start up of combining two shops in to one.

~Waylon


----------



## XEN (Jul 9, 2005)

I like the direction you're taking with this. 9 string electric guitars are anything but traditional, and the body designs should reflect that.


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 12, 2005)

As I said in the other thread, sorry if it seemed like I was attacking your credibility or implying you ripped off the pictures. I just recognized the guys work from seeing his Myspace page and thought I'd share the other pictures  

Awesome guitars, btw.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 12, 2005)

W4D said:


> Some new Ideas that are coming from combining two custom shops in California (Los Angeles, CA & Santa Cruz, CA) tell me what you think. (we were thinking of creating a standard line like these out of the custom shop)
> 
> Tell me your thoughts.
> 
> ...


Nice. That is a work of art.


----------



## JCNY (Jul 13, 2005)

Those guitars are F'ING INSANE !!!  They look like an alien fossil. Holy shit I wonder how long those took to finish.


----------



## Jerich (Jul 17, 2005)

is the sky the limit on CUSTOM's? Ie: wood within reason...any pickup Brand and configuration's? If customer supplies them?do you also offer Stainless Steel fret wire? or Graphite Parts?


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jul 17, 2005)

The sky IS the limit on Halo's custom work.

Here's the link to one of their custom shop orders.


----------



## Jerich (Jul 17, 2005)

Why has everyone i have read that had one..Has sold it? or have modified it from stock value. I do not like thier headstocks at all! But seem like they are quality materials. I read good reviews of the guitars. I was wondering if anyone has ordered a fully custom Off (((STAMP)))) model?


----------



## W4D (Jul 17, 2005)

Jerich said:


> is the sky the limit on CUSTOM's? Ie: wood within reason...any pickup Brand and configuration's? If customer supplies them?do you also offer Stainless Steel fret wire? or Graphite Parts?



on custom shop you can pretty much get what ever you like as seen on the order form. Also yes to your questions.


----------



## W4D (Jul 17, 2005)

Jerich said:


> Why has everyone i have read that had one..Has sold it? or have modified it from stock value. I do not like thier headstocks at all! But seem like they are quality materials. I read good reviews of the guitars. I was wondering if anyone has ordered a fully custom Off (((STAMP)))) model?



As for selling there HALO that is completly up to them. I have sold many guitars that I have bought in my past. LOL

And well the people that modify there guitars well it is usually to there personal specs such as : unstead of stock pick-ups in a DA-VI or JLP-VI they will install EMG's which I do believe people also do to there other guitars. Show of hands how many people here who have bought an off the shelf model guitar and placed a different kind of pick up in it or tuners. 
The guitars the are upgrading are probly our low end line. You Dig.

As for head stock design that is cool every one has a personal flavor.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jul 17, 2005)

I put EMG's in mine only because I put EMG's in everything. 

However, I'm starting to grow tired of active pickups and I really like the sound of our other guitarist's PT-VII with stock pups. They sound pretty damn good and now I wish I hadn't changed them!


----------



## Jerich (Jul 17, 2005)

I'm sold...thanks Guys.....


----------



## W4D (Aug 15, 2005)

It is OFFICAL! 

Now in full business and open is the N. Hollywood Custom Shop headed by Grey VanKuilenburg. 

These guitars are hand carved one of a kind works of art as well as carved for playability functions. 

We not only will make you one from scratch here we will also modify any guitar you currently have and would like to have turned into a Halo GVK Design.

Here are some samples we have in progress


----------



## W4D (Sep 5, 2005)

What you think of the new postcard eh?
So this guitar will be available in January 2006 and it will list for $1000 dollars.


----------



## Shannon (Sep 5, 2005)

Wow!


----------



## XEN (Sep 5, 2005)

That is sweet man!

I can't wait for the 9s!!


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 5, 2005)

W4D said:


> What you think of the new postcard eh?
> So this guitar will be available in January 2006 and it will list for $1000 dollars.


That exact guitar? Because I think ESP/LTD might complain about you carving up their guitars and re-selling them as original designs.

Unless you're building new ones in that design from scratch, then cool


----------



## XEN (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm stepping out on a limb here, but if it is in fact a carved up ESP/LTD guitar body, they have already been paid, and could care less about what gets done to their guitars once they've been bought and paid for. I seriously doubt that Ford complains about Saleen tweaking their Mustangs and reselling them....
It is original. It is sweet as hell (though I still think it could use a bad ass paint job). It will sell. Oh, and there won't be any lawsuits...!


----------



## maliciousteve (Sep 6, 2005)

Damn, they look nice. For that price, it's awesome, deffinatly worth it


----------



## W4D (Sep 13, 2005)

eleven59 said:


> That exact guitar? Because I think ESP/LTD might complain about you carving up their guitars and re-selling them as original designs.
> 
> Unless you're building new ones in that design from scratch, then cool



Actually Mister Smarty Pants... GOSH I JUST LOVE THE PEOPEL ON THIS SITE LOL

That guitar you see in the pic above was carved in our custom shop. We were asked to make the guitar into one of our guitars. So we did. The actuall carving is a HALO GUITARS copyright 2005. we just turned his esp in to one of our bodies for that particular person. That is an option we offer at our shop you can either have one carve from scratch or if you like you can send your favorite guitar to us and we will carve it up for ya and finish it off.

That body design and carving will be made from a bare piece of wood. WHY IN HELL WOULD I GO AND SPEND MONEY ON AN ESP JUST TO CARVE IT. Um KINDA HARD TO MAKE MONEY THERE RIGHT.

THINK THINK THINK...


----------



## W4D (Sep 13, 2005)

four_hz_at_140_db said:


> I'm stepping out on a limb here, but if it is in fact a carved up ESP/LTD guitar body, they have already been paid, and could care less about what gets done to their guitars once they've been bought and paid for. I seriously doubt that Ford complains about Saleen tweaking their Mustangs and reselling them....
> It is original. It is sweet as hell (though I still think it could use a bad ass paint job). It will sell. Oh, and there won't be any lawsuits...!




LOL THANKS BRO...


----------



## XEN (Sep 14, 2005)

W4D said:


> LOL THANKS BRO...


No prob man! Even my wife said (think Neo from The Matrix), "WHOA!" when she saw it for the first time. That's a good sign I might be able to buy one without too much begging and pleading!


----------



## Shannon (Sep 14, 2005)

four_hz_at_140_db said:


> Even my wife said (think Neo from The Matrix), "WHOA!" when she saw it for the first time.



...or, ANY Keanu Reeves movie, for that matter.


----------



## XEN (Sep 14, 2005)

Shannon said:


> ...or, ANY Keanu Reeves movie, for that matter.


  He will always be Ted Theodore Logan!

"Put them in the Iron Maiden!"
"Iron Maiden??? Excellent!!!" (No arguement there!)
"Execute them!"
"Bogus!"


----------



## W4D (Sep 14, 2005)

four_hz_at_140_db said:


> He will always be Ted Theodore Logan!
> 
> "Put them in the Iron Maiden!"
> "Iron Maiden??? Excellent!!!" (No arguement there!)
> ...


Yeah and we are WILD STALLIONS


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 14, 2005)

Sorry for the momentary cynicism on that. I think it's a beautiful guitar and was hoping you weren't facing future legal action (my Contracts teacher at school has got me paranoid about copyright/trademark/legal stuff)


----------



## XEN (Sep 15, 2005)

W4D said:


> Yeah and we are WILD STALLIONS


Rufus was my hero for life when he brought out Steinbergers for the guys to play!


----------



## W4D (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey every one i am sure you folks would wanna see this guitar.

MADE IN THE USA by Myself and Grey HALO GUITARS WEBSITE 


I give you a work of fucking art.

Seven String Custom Shop GVK Series 7

Scale: 27"
Construction: Neck Thru
Woods: Ash, Babinga, Maple
Fingerboard: Rosewood
Inlays: Shark Tooth Mother of pearl
Frets: 24 frets
Bridge: Floyd Rose
Tuners: Gotohs
Nut: Locking
Nut Width: 2"
Electronics: EMG 707's will be installed
Controls: 1 x Volume & 1 x Tone, 3 way selector switch
Color: TBA 

Case: Personalized Custom Coffin Case Heavy Duty (Anvil Like)

Price: $2995.00 

Will also be at the NAMM SHOW on DISPLAY!!!!!


----------



## XEN (Sep 20, 2005)

Fuckin' gorgeous!


----------



## darren (Sep 20, 2005)

Very cool. Do you have any photos of what these guitars look like when they've been finished? The carving looks awesome on the raw wood, but finishing something like that has got to be an insane challenge.

I'm also assuming this is just a prototype based on the BH-VII model. If this is going to be a true USA custom shop model, it might be better to actually have the prototype built from scratch your USA custom shop, rather than modifiying one of your import guitars. Little details like the fit and finish around the inlays, the oversize routings for the EMGs and the lower-end bridge would all be instant turn-offs if you're using this as an example of what buyers should expect for the US$2995 price tag.


----------



## XEN (Sep 20, 2005)

Dude, W4D, you're going to get tired of explaining yourself aren't you?


----------



## W4D (Sep 20, 2005)

darren said:


> Very cool. Do you have any photos of what these guitars look like when they've been finished? The carving looks awesome on the raw wood, but finishing something like that has got to be an insane challenge.
> 
> I'm also assuming this is just a prototype based on the BH-VII model. If this is going to be a true USA custom shop model, it might be better to actually have the prototype built from scratch your USA custom shop, rather than modifiying one of your import guitars. Little details like the fit and finish around the inlays, the oversize routings for the EMGs and the lower-end bridge would all be instant turn-offs if you're using this as an example of what buyers should expect for the US$2995 price tag.



*coughs* 

Actually this was first built by me in Santa Cruz, California yes it is a BH-7 design because well quite simply it was requested by the customer. 

As stated in the other section it is noted that an actual OFR trem will be installed this one I just sat in place for the photos. The person who this guitar was made is quite happy with it. As for the finish it will not be that hard to finish at all I have done others and as stated before I will post pictures of it when it is fully completed. 

This guitar may turn you off but the buyer that has been around watching me make it every step of the way loves it and adores it. I don't know what beef you have with me personally or what it is in life that has made you mister negative pants, but if I can put up with it from my wife I am sure I can deal with the Negativity from you.LOL. <<< that was a joke so laugh* 

Anywho I am sure you will not be ordering a guitar from me so that is cool and all. But honestly take a pill and chill out. 

Maybe what ticks you off is the fact that I am 28 and own my company and did something with my dreams. I do not work for anyone but myself. I don't know what you deal is but you have had it for me since I came in the picture.

Lets answer some questions here. 

YES! I also make US guitars from scratch not a machine. Hmmmm. so some times there may be a flaw in something that is just cause I do it by hand and in the immortal words of BOB ROSS it was a happy little accident.

YES! I do offer guitars from an overseas factory, but at the same time I offer them at a price that people can fucking afford. 

The reason I started making guitars overseas was because I found out how much it costs 80 percent of the guitar manufactures to make guitars and I saw what they were charging for it was silly to see what they have you all paying for these just because of a name on the headstock. So I took my little custom shop and brought it to the market with a standard model line and priced them at something that well every joe shmoe could afford. You may think that is wrong but I think it is the right thing to do. I want every one who wants a guitar and a good one to have a guitar.

YES! I offered a deal on the PT-VII to you guys and I guess that is not ok with you cause as usual you knock everything that I do or say on this forum. But to the people who have bought them I hope you all like your guitars. That you got a great deal on just for being a guitar player on this forum. You are all welcome.

Oh and I am sure that my dyslexic ass had probably put TEH in this some where instead of THE don't get your panties in a bunch some people have dyslexia we all can not be perfect as your self right. 

OK ENOUGH RANTING I HAVE A GUITAR TO MAKE FOR JOE FROM DANZIG AND A GUITAR AND BASS TO MAKE FOR DEICIDE. I GUESS THEY LIKE MY WORK ENOUGH TO BUY SOME EH!!!!!

BASICALLY WHAT I AM SAYING IS DUDE< WTF IS YOUR PROBLEM WITH ME THAT YOU HAVE. WTF DID I DO... DID I DATE YOUR SISTER AS KID IN HIGHSCHOOL AND DUMP HER OR SOMETHING...OR ARE YOU UPSET CAUSE I DID NOT ASK YOU TO MAKE MY SITE FOR ME.. <<<< another joke you can laugh if you have a sense of humor...lol... another joke..

Your Friend, 

W4D 

PS... IF I GOT YOU ALL WRONG I AM SORRY AND I APOLOGIZE. I DO OWN UP IF I AM WRONG AND BEING AN ASS.


----------



## darren (Sep 20, 2005)

Jeez... a guy can't even ask questions or state opinions sometimes. 

You seem like an honest guy, and your presence here to talk about your products in a public forum is commendable. I don't have a problem with you, and i'm sorry you feel that way. Maybe i'm picky. Maybe i'm a jackass. Maybe both. I'm just asking for clarification about your company and your products that are not clear to me, and things that i think may be of interest to the community here.



W4D said:


> Actually this was first built by me in Santa Cruz, California yes it is a BH-7 design because well quite simply it was requested by the customer.


 When you say "built by me," do you mean built by you personally? I was _under the impression_ that you owned the company, but weren't actually a luthier yourself. There's nothing wrong with that at all, it's just not entirely clear what your role is in bringing these instruments to market.



W4D said:


> As stated in the other section it is noted that an actual OFR trem will be installed this one I just sat in place for the photos.


 I'm just puzzled about that, because _it seems to me_ that this guitar is not routed for an OFR. If the guitar is intended to have an OFR, i don't understand why it _appears_ to have an oversize cavity that's designed to fit an import Floyd-licensed trem. (The rear 'shoulders' of the base plate are angled on import bridges, but are parallel to the front edge of the bridge on OFRs.)

Likewise, it looks like it was originally routed for standard passive pickups, but the routes were enlarged to accommodate EMGs.Or maybe i'm completely wrong.That's why i ask questions. 



W4D said:


> As for the finish it will not be that hard to finish at all I have done others and as stated before I will post pictures of it when it is fully completed.


 That's all i'm asking. I was just wondering what they'd look like finished. All of Grey's work i've seen has been in raw wood, and i haven't seen any of it with a final finish, so i'm naturally curious as to how they come out. 



W4D said:


> This guitar may turn you off but the buyer that has been around watching me make it every step of the way loves it and adores it.


 I'm glad your customer is happy. That's what's most important. 

I didn't say it turns me off, but what i _did_ say is that it doesn't look to me like it was built with EMGs or an OFR in mind from the start. It looks like it was routed for standard pickups and the import trem, and you're substituting parts and doing custom carving on a guitar that was already built. 

_That's_ why i was asking if this is a prototype, or if this is actually what people should expect for $3k.



W4D said:


> I don't know what beef you have with me personally or what it is in life that has made you mister negative pants


 I'm just a guy asking questions, that's all. 



W4D said:


> Anywho I am sure you will not be ordering a guitar from me so that is cool and all. But honestly take a pill and chill out.


 Hey, you never know. I'm always looking for cool instruments, and if Halo were building the guitar of my dreams, i'd order one. I have no grudge or personal vendetta against you or your company. But thanks for the advice... i'm pre-chilled. 



W4D said:


> Maybe what ticks you off is the fact that I am 28 and own my company and did something with my dreams. I do not work for anyone but myself. I don't know what you deal is but you have had it for me since I came in the picture.


 Not at all. I don't begrudge anyone for following their dreams. I haven't "had it in for you" at all. I'm just a guy asking questions.

It sounds like you've got some big things happening, and i'm looking forward to seeing what Halo Guitars has to offer in the future. You've certainly brought things to this forum that are greatly appreciated (more production 7-strings, good deals on models you're phasing out, the dream of 7-, 8- and 9-string electrics and acoustic-electrics).

I sincerely hope it all works out for you, and that Halo Guitars will be a huge success.


----------



## Chris (Sep 20, 2005)

"Mister negative pants" kicks ass. 

Please keep it civil guys. And Waylon, if you want to send me one of those so I can erm, verify that it's cool... No prob!


----------



## W4D (Sep 20, 2005)

darren said:


> Jeez... a guy can't even ask questions or state opinions sometimes.
> 
> You seem like an honest guy, and your presence here to talk about your products in a public forum is commendable. I don't have a problem with you, and i'm sorry you feel that way. Maybe i'm picky. Maybe i'm a jackass. Maybe both. I'm just asking for clarification about your company and your products that are not clear to me, and things that i think may be of interest to the community here.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your concerns.Infact all the parts fit I was on the phone with the floyd rose company getting measurements and I have the 707's in place right now so i know they fit. 

I did not mean to jump in your throat but as i stated at the end I do apologize if i was wrong. 

Take care and I will post the pics up as soon as it is completed.

And yes I made this one with my hands, and tools in my shop in santa cruz california. Before I stated that I do have over seas guitars made for me on some of my lower end stuff. I actually partnered up with them, and have the plans set to build my own 100% halo factory over there for OEM work with other guitar companies since I have been making guitars for other companies out there for the last year.

I also have a USA place in Houston, Texas and in North Hollywood , California.

Take Care and now hard feelings.


----------



## Chris D (Sep 20, 2005)

I want to see how that amazing carving looks with paint on...


----------



## W4D (Sep 20, 2005)

Beelzebloke said:


> I want to see how that amazing carving looks with paint on...




It will look very sweet I am actually going to keep it simple the gentleman that wants it would like to have a dark ebony stain put on thin and then clear coat it. 

I am tossing the idea to him to but a piece of copper around the controls and let grey carve into it he does some cool stuff with copper.


----------



## Chris D (Sep 20, 2005)

That sounds like it's gonna look amazing...

It concerns me that such fine carving may get "masked" somewhat by a thick finish filling in all the fine detail, so I guess a stain/oil/thin finish is the way to go...

I'd be worried about the durability of a thin clearcoat though, but I guess a guitar as sweet as this would be treated carefully...

( How will Deicide's guitars be finished though, I'm sensing black & red )
I wouldn't expect Mr Benton to tour with a guitar like that, keeping it for studio & photoshoots, right ( or am I wrong?? )
I've heard that Karl Sanders ( Nile ) won't take his KXK custom V out on tour on account of it being so precious to him ( aah, bless! )

What would look cool for the carved stuff would be red paint in the "cuts" with a dark gray/black stain for the remaining wood.


----------



## W4D (Sep 20, 2005)

Beelzebloke said:


> That sounds like it's gonna look amazing...
> 
> It concerns me that such fine carving may get "masked" somewhat by a thick finish filling in all the fine detail, so I guess a stain/oil/thin finish is the way to go...
> 
> ...



I will have to mention this to The guys from deicide they will actually be touring with them so youwill get to see it on the road indeed.

I believe that Karl from NILE is using his custom V on stage from dean is is simular to the one i have except mine has a trem on it and his is a hard tail i believe and both mine and his are hard wired no knobs.


----------



## Chris D (Sep 21, 2005)

W4D said:


> I believe that Karl from NILE is using his custom V on stage from dean is is simular to the one i have except mine has a trem on it and his is a hard tail i believe and both mine and his are hard wired no knobs.



No, not the Dean, I mean the gold KXK with the L O N G headstock...
http://www.kxkguitars.com/pic_nile_guitar.html


----------



## Shannon (Sep 21, 2005)

Beelzebloke said:


> No, not the Dean, I mean the gold KXK with the L O N G headstock...
> http://www.kxkguitars.com/pic_nile_guitar.html



Yes, Karl IS using this one on the current tour.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 21, 2005)

W4D said:


> I will have to mention this to The guys from deicide they will actually be touring with them so youwill get to see it on the road indeed.
> 
> I believe that Karl from NILE is using his custom V on stage from dean is is simular to the one i have except mine has a trem on it and his is a hard tail i believe and both mine and his are hard wired no knobs.


No knobs? Got a pic? I gotta see tHis. Hows it work?


----------



## W4D (Sep 21, 2005)

Shannon said:


> Yes, Karl IS using this one on the current tour.



killer


----------



## W4D (Sep 21, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> No knobs? Got a pic? I gotta see tHis. Hows it work?



I will take a pic of it tonight and post it tomarrow.


----------



## W4D (Sep 22, 2005)

here is the photo of the guitar i took it this morning the lens seems to be dirty but it is clear enough I will take another tonight if you like.

This is the DEAN V that Mick at DEAN made for me.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 14, 2005)

Beelzebloke said:


> I've heard that Karl Sanders ( Nile ) won't take his KXK custom V out on tour on account of it being so precious to him ( aah, bless! )



That would be kind of silly, what's the point of having an awesome guitar and not taking it with you and playing it on stage and showing it off to everyone? I would love to have a wicked guitar like that and take it on tour and have a bunch of people drooling over it


----------

